

5 Things You Need To Know Before Hiring Startup Interns - qHack
http://founderdating.com/5-things-to-know-before-hiring-startup-interns

======
karamazov
Is the policy of dropping numbers from this sort of title still in effect?

------
cjbprime
2 More Things You Need To Know Before Hiring Startup Interns:

(1): Hiring season started last Oct/Nov for competitive tech internships.
You're way late if you're starting now.

(2): You should pay more than $15-$30/hour for an excellent CS intern -- rates
are increasing every year, even up to the monthly rate equivalent of six
figure salaries at large companies (Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Amazon, etc).

~~~
a_salhotra
Regarding 2, most startups don't have the same resources as larger companies
and may not be able to pay their CS interns as competitively. So then the
question I guess is, how do startups snag awesome CS interns when they're
being paid more at other places?

~~~
cjbprime
Seems like the main leverage you could have over those companies as a local
startup is not requiring your interns to move to SF/NYC/Boston for the summer,
in the case where that's not something they want to do for whatever reason.

That doesn't help if your startup is _in_ SF/NYC/Boston, though. :)

